# Leopold var x11 vs nikon buckmaster



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

Any body have any opions on these two scopes? Cant decide which one I should get.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

personaly I would go w/ the buckmaster. technicly it has a little less light transmition...but you will never notice the dif. between the two. both have practicly identical warranties(lifetime no q's asked) and the nikon will cost you a little bit less money. leupold makes a hell of a nice scope too though so whatever you decide is gona be a great scope.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I am currently hunting with a 3x9x40mm Leupold Vari-X II (an older version, about 7 or 8 years old without the clicks of the newer ones) and a 4.5x14x40mm AO Nikon Buckmaster (purchased new about a year ago). Last evening while the wife and I were in our stand at Sunset I decided to check the differences between the two scopes. I set both scopes on 6x, and viewed a patch of willows 200 yards distant. I looked for how the defination was at that distance and at that magnification and how bright the view was.

I checked every 5 minutes to one half hour after sunset (the end of legal shooting time here in South Dakota). I could literally see no difference until it got about 20 minutes after sunset, and then the difference was minimal. At 30 minutes after sunset (the end of legal shooting time) the differnce was more easily seen, but still was not a great difference at all. Either scope provided enough useable light transmission to make a humane shot under the conditions last evening.

Given the current prices of a 3x9x40mm Leupold VX-II, and a 3x9x40mm Nikon Buckmaster (just checked with SWFA on their current prices for both) the Nikon Buckmaster is $100.00 less than the Leupold VX-II, and would get my vote.

Note sure how much better the current Leupold VX-II is vs the one I have, but the newer VX-II's are said to have a better lense coating used on them.

Larry


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I just mounted a new 2005 model Nikon Buckmaster 3X9X40 scope on my Savage Arms 11FL .243.
The optics are super clear, and this scope is worth every penny I paid for it.
I understand that Nikon refined and improved this scope for 2005 from previous years. I examined both the new and old scope models at my dealer and they certainly have improved the optics. I feel they are much clearer now.
As soon as I purchase my new .308 Savage, I will be mounting another Nikon Buckmaster scope on that rifle as well without hesitation.
:sniper:


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

Are any of you familiar with the side focus on the Nikon scopes.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

what do you want to know about it?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

thorpebe said:


> Are any of you familiar with the side focus on the Nikon scopes.


I purchased a 4.5 to 14 about six weeks ago. I have been sort of down on Nikon for a few years, because their scopes with 1/8 inch clicks really don't track well. They have clicks that are more like 3/16 inch.

I purchased the Buckmaster, and am very happy with it. The ¼ inch clicks are right on, and correspond perfectly with the ballistic program for my 300WSM. I like it so well, I am thinking about trading or selling my heavy barrel Remington model 700 in 22-250 with a Nikon Monarch on it and get a new 22-250 in a Coyote Light with a Buckmaster on it.

I have a half dozen heavy barrel rifles and the arthritis in my shoulders and elbows bothers me when I carry them long distance. The heavy barrel deer rifles are ok because I sit and weight for deer, but the predator rifle needs to be carried much more if your not the type that shoot from your vehicle. Nothing against the guys that shoot predators from their vehicle, it's just that your chances increase away from the roads.

Oh, I should say that I like the side focus because with bad elbows and shoulders I find it hard to focus the parallax in a prone position when I must reach the front of the scope to focus.


----------

